# Sounds like a diesel and power loss.



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well i took the Sentra for a nice little haul through the mountians yesterday, put on 600kms in ar. It sounded like a diesel engine at idle. So i had my friend rev it up a few times then let it go back to idle. The 9 hours.) car handled was a joy to drive. untill i got back into town and while at a stoplight i realized that there wasnt a diesel truck around me... that was my car making that sound. so i got home and listened to the car and it did indeed sound like a diesel engine. I had my friend rev it up a few times and then go back to idle. The engine returned to its normal quiet idle with the occasional brief diesle sound. 

Also Ive been noticing the car doesnt have so much power as normal and the trip confirmed it. I maxed at 145 instead of my usuall 160.

Im thinking that the 2 are linked but i cant figure out how. The car sounded fine today so im kinda stumped. Anyone have any ideas?

-Nick


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> The engine returned to its normal quiet idle with the occasional brief diesle sound. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> -Nick [/B]


 ***** Yes, it sounds like your GA16i is really tired. I have owned a few like that. 
Solution #1: I'd be willing to bet your hydraulic lash adjusters are bleeding down, and causing excessive valve lash. In other words, you've got an intermittent valve tapping. I would put an oil pressure guage on it, and check the hot idle oil pressure, against the spec in the FSM. If it's not too low, you may have to replace your rocker arms [in which your lash adjusters are installed].
Or, you can do what a "typical B12" owner does. You can add a small flat washer behind the oil pressure relief spring, to jack up the oil pressure, which will keep the lash adjusters filled with oil, and therefore quiet.  

Solution #2: It might be your timing chain tensioner, not being able to keep your chain tight, and the chain might be intermittently rubbing/rattling on the inside of the aluminum timing cover. You heard it not me, which do you think it is?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

are you due for an oil change.. ? you can get a nasty sound with old oil in the car.. try running synthetic too if you already dont. 

I dog the crap out of my engine and when i dynoed it last year it hadnt lost any of its power over the years to the wheels.

could just be somthing simple as oil dunno though


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Already Dont? LoL never heard that before. Good one dropped


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

sory let me correct myself hehe 

" try running synthetic oil if you don't already.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Any diagnosos yet? Don't put it off for too long. If it's your timing chain, and you let it grind on the inside of the timing cover, you will eventually wear it through into a cooling passage, and fill your crankcase up with coolant.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

sorry,i ve been really busy trying to get all my univerity applications in order and getting ready for high school diploma exams. The car hasnt really gone to far these past days anyway. 
Im fairly sure its not the timing chain, ive had a problem with it before and it didnt sound anythign like this. I also havent heard the sound since coming back from the mountains, it still feels lacking in power though. 
The oil has been changed recently. And i dont think that my GA16i is too tired.. at least i hope not yet... its only got 100,000 Km on it!

Im almost starting to think a misfire (  ), ill check the ecu when it gets home tonite and see what i cant find.

-Nick


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Update: i got car tonite and its sounding like a dielsel again... checking the ECU is going to be a bit harder than i anticipated because the screws for the cover are stripped and only one would com eout. The other just turned and turned and turned... it wont just yank out either. I dotn want to cut the cover because i cant find another mathching on in that yards. Any ideas?

-Nick


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Might as well just sell it to Unaclocker.  Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Actually, you can get the screw out by wedging a thin tool, such as a gasket scraper under the washer and pry up while turning the screw.


----------

